# first time to the range - xd9sc - 2 jams



## handcruser (Jul 4, 2008)

Howdy folks! When to the range today and shot my xd9sc for the first time. I had bought, ammo-wise, a little of this and a little of that. I had 3 boxes of Monarch 9mm from academy, a box of Remington 9mm from Wal-Mart, a box of Blazer Brass from McBrides. The xd ate up the blazer brass, then i loaded in some Monarch. I could immediately feel the grit from this ammo, and could tell it was just too dirty to shoot often. After about 30 rounds, at the end of the clip, the slide should have caught but didnt. Then, i had a jam when it was cycling and had to drop the clip, hold the slide, and dump out the round. Very disheartening.

I then loaded in the Remington ammo and 30 rounds or so went off without a hitch. I compared the height of the Monarch, the Remington, and some Federal Hollow-points i had (but didnt shoot. This is my self defense round, they shoot great, no reason to waste them on this trip) and guess what....the Monarch's are longer than the other rounds. About 1/16th of an inch or so. 

Anyone else have any experience with these? I will not be buying any more of these....headed to Walmart to buy 5 or 6 boxes of the Remington.

Overall, i shot a little left of the target, but not too bad. Definately need some more trips to the range, and a couple hundred more rounds ought to get me accustomed to the shorter barrel.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Seems like it was definitely the ammo and not the gun. I haven't had any problems with any ammo I have put through my XD's. I have never heard of Monarch ammo, but the solution seems to be not buy any more of that ammo  Good luck with it!

-Jeff-


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Monarch??? Never heard of it... No wonder. If an XD won't eat it, not much will. Stick with the brand name stuff... I shoot UMC (Remington) and WWB. Also some Fiochi, American Eagle, and 4-5 different defensive ammos... NEVER a hitch.

JW


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

handcruser said:


> After about 30 rounds, at the end of the *clip*, the slide should have caught but didnt. Then, i had a jam when it was cycling and had to drop the *clip*, hold the slide, and dump out the round.


It is my pet peeve, I just thought I would enlighten you:










Clip is on the left, Magazine is on the right.

Sorry for the thread-jack, have fun with your XD9. They are reliable handguns!


----------



## handcruser (Jul 4, 2008)

no problem on the thread jack.....old habits die hard.

Monarch is the house brand for Academy. I really dont know what happened. I went to academy and compared the Monarch with some Winchester they had and the length was the same. I am going to stick with the Remington's from now on.....Walmart has them for $10 a box....not too bad.

Thanks for ya'lls advice.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I suspect it isn't the gun. I just went through a high-round-count course at Gunsite, and the two XDs on the line - one .40 and one .45 - performed flawlessly. This is more than I can say for some other guns on the line.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> I suspect it isn't the gun. I just went through a high-round-count course at Gunsite, and the two XDs on the line - one .40 and one .45 - performed flawlessly. This is more than I can say for some other guns on the line.


Can you elaborate which guns had issues and how many rounds were fired in the test?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Spartan said:


> Can you elaborate which guns had issues and how many rounds were fired in the test?


The round count was between 1000 and 1500, depending on how many relays you chose to shoot. I was planning to write a course review with that info, but here we go:

6 Glocks, two 9mms and four .40s. One 9mm failed to feed twice in about 1400 rounds. I suspect limp-wristing, but can't confirm. My 17 functioned perfectly through 1380 rounds without cleaning. No ka-Booms in any Glocks, .40 or otherwise. :mrgreen:

2 XDs, one each .40 and .45. No malfunctions.

1 S&W M&P 9mm. No malfunctions.

1 HK P2000 .40. No malfunctions.

5 Beretta 92FS/M9s. One malfunction, a failure to feed with low-bidder Check-Mate magazine (as expected). All ran flawlessly using OEM Beretta mags.

3 Kimber 1911s. All malfunctioned multiple times. I watched one TLE/RL II choke three times in a _single five-round string of fire_. A father-son veteran duo showed with two Kimbers. Both got excellent practice clearing malfunctions, which were even more fun during the night shoot. One Kimber shooter lost a shoot off (and a nice Surefire light as the prize) because his pistol choked.

1 Para-Ordnance SF45A (basically a P14 with a fancy finish). Constant malfunctions enabled the shooter to become highly skilled at malfunction clearance. Generally failed to feed at least twice in each mag. Had the additional feature of magazines that disassembled themselves for cleaning upon contact with the ground during speed reloads. Staff gunsmith was able to get it into marginal shooting condition (only one failure in every 25 rounds or so) after about three hours of work.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking forward to the full report!


----------

